# Softlayer comming to Norway (2016 Q4)



## noen (Oct 16, 2015)

Evry is partnering up with IBM to provide premium cloud services trough IBM's Softlayer platform. The long-time contract is worth 1 billion USD, so finaly a big player is opening shop in Norway!
Sweden have Facebook, Danmark got Apple, Finland have Google, so Norway was missing a big player as the only member in the nordic countries..
Evry/IBM/Softlayer are moving in to the Digiplex datacenter in Fet (outside Oslo). The datacenter is Tier 3, 10MW and have a PUE at 1.1 (really 1.08). The fiber connection is delivered by Telenor, Eidsiva and Broadnet.
I'm guessing they're gonna sell dedicated servers/cloud to the public aswell, tho nothing is mentioned at softlayer.com yet..



Quote said:


> IBM (NYSE: IBM) and leading Nordic IT services company EVRY (OSE: EVRY) today signed and announced a 1 billion USD long-term partnership in which IBM was selected as EVRY's premier provider of cloud infrastructure services. As part of the agreement, IBM will transform EVRY’s existing infrastructure services by using IBM’s proven methodology and global expertise, and giving the company access to IBM’s global cloud resources and capabilities.
> 
> This includes providing services running on IBM's Cloud infrastructure services, SoftLayer, based in Fet/Oslo data center later next year.


From: http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/47764.wss?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 16, 2015)

IBM's been expanding to a ton of locations recently.  Like Singapore, Hong Kong, New Delhi, etc.  Holy cow.


----------



## Mike (Oct 16, 2015)

The expansion to other locations for IBM could be due to the fact they bought SoftLayer as they were in these locations prior to them merging with IBM.


----------

